# Imageready gif animation !



## babone (21. Februar 2003)

Hallo !!

Ich hab mal versucht mit Imageready eine Gif animation zu machen , eine bewegung hinzukriegen war kein Problem aber in dem Moment wenn ich versuche das Objekt zu vergrößern(frame 1 normal, frame 20 doppelt so gross) oder ein filter einbaue werden die ganzen Frames mit einbezogen!

Kann es sein das Imageready nur animation von a nach b hinkriegt oder mach ich da was falsch!

Danke in Voraus !

Ps: Und schönen stressfreien Freitag wünsch ich euch!


----------



## babone (22. Februar 2003)

Sorry Leute!!!!

Ich hätte richtig suchen sollen (suchfunktion), bin fündig geworden!!


----------

